# SL01 Sizing Question



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

I used the search but there's not much discussion on this forum about the SL01.

I'm considering the SL01 Rival deal from Competitive Cyclist. I'm a little confused by the sloping top tube of this frame. I'm between the L and XL size. CC told me that I could ride either. They said the L would give me a more aggressive ride with a longer stem whereas the XL would be more of a comfortable fit.

I want to use this bike primarily for fitness, commuting, group riding, and racing as well. I normally put about 80-100 miles per week on my mountain bike and I'd like to up that to 120-150 w/ the road bike. I also want to do a couple centuries per year. 

Here are the measurements I input to Competitive Cyclist fit calculator:

Inseam 33 in 
Trunk 26.5 in 
Forearm 15.5 in 
Arm 28 in 
Thigh 26 in 
Lower Leg 22 in 
Sternal Notch 61.5 in 
Total Body Height 73 in 

Can anyone make a suggestion? If you ride this bike, can you tell me your key measurements and which size you ride? How do you like the bike?

Thanks!


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

buy the size based on stack and reach not what they say the size is.

Starnut


----------



## houser23 (Jun 26, 2010)

I was in the same boat and opted for the XL. I am 1 inch taller and have a 35 inch inseam but every other measurement we match up. I'll let you know how the bike fits by wednesday when it arrives.

Jeff


----------



## billips1002 (Jun 11, 2010)

houser23 said:


> I was in the same boat and opted for the XL. I am 1 inch taller and have a 35 inch inseam but every other measurement we match up. I'll let you know how the bike fits by wednesday when it arrives.
> 
> Jeff


Sounds great, thanks!

Do you know what length stem you will be getting? I assume you ordered from Competitive Cyclist...

I'm just right on the borderline between L and XL as far as height goes (I thinkheight is a pretty useless measure for sizing a bike though) and I don't think I should consider the seat tube length in sizing since it's a compact frame. I'm looking for a nice ride, sized a bit more on the comfort side. I'm new to road bikes so I don't have much to compare this bike to. 

My mountain bike's ETT is 60.1 cm. So I guess 58.5 doesn't sound like too long of a stretch, even with road bars. The Competitive Cyclist fit guide told me I should look for a ETT of 57.6 to 59.2 cm with a 11.1-12.8 cm stem. So, in that regard the XL seems just right and the L would be too small.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I can tell you that by their fit calculators, I'm riding too large of a bike. They have me from a 52 to a 55, whereas I'm on a 56 w/ a 110 stem. I'm almost wishing I went with the 57cm, to give me more flexibility of fit. (I'm 5'11")
If you're purely racing, I'd say get the smaller of the two. However, since you said you'll be doing a lot of distance riding, I'd say you really need to get the larger of the two.


----------



## houser23 (Jun 26, 2010)

I looked at my order and the stem is 120, I will get the bike professionally fit tomorrow and see were I'm at comfort wise.


----------



## houser23 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just got done test riding the XL road racer, holy @#$% this bike is fast. The bike fits perfect and looks awesome in person. I would recommend the Xl, you can always change the stem and handlebars to fit you needs, but for me it's just the right size. hope this helps you decide.

Jeff


----------



## ernworks (Jul 20, 2010)

Here are my measurements. I was thinking large frame for the BMC Road Racer SL 01 Do you think extra large would be better. I was going to do a 110 stem. Looking to do mostly fitness riding ( 25 miles a day)

Inseam: 34
Trunk: 27
Forearm: 14
Arm: 26
Thigh: 24
Lower Leg: 23
Sternal Notch: 60
Total Body Height: 72


----------



## houser23 (Jun 26, 2010)

My measurements:
inseam: 35
trunk: 26.5
forearm: 16
arm: 28.5
thigh: 26
lower leg: 23
sternal notch: 60
body height: 73

I opted for the XL and made the right decision because the bike fits perfect. I see your forearm is two inches shorter than mine so I really couldn't tell you one way or the other, and that's the problem when you're stuck between two sizes. when in doubt go by the top tube.


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 5, 2010)

I just ordered a size large
Here are my measurements from the cc fit calc
Inseam: ***************89
Trunk: ****************65
Forearm: **************36.5
Arm: ******************82
Thigh: ****************62
Lower Leg: ************57.5
Sternal Notch: ********151
Total Body Height: ****183

Do you guys think it will fit or should I call and change my order to an XL?


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

You have long legs like me. I felt it was a bit longish for my upper body.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking at your measurements in comparison, maybe XL would be better. You have LONG arms and legs but a short trunk. Tough decision:mad2:


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah tough to know for sure. I was a bit concerned about the reach of the xl so I've just placed an order for a Large. I think I'll be able to make it fit ( or make me fit). At least I can always sell it (I'm in Australia so would likely make my money back as things are a bit more expensive here) or fork out for return shipping to CC and swap it to an XL if I'm desperate.

I'll post an update of the fit for future reference of others. Thanks again for all your help NEO dan.


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 5, 2010)

well for anyones future reference...
The Large fits great. Only 2 gripes are i have the streampost extended about 15mm higher than allowed(im not concerned) and the reach is a tiny bit longer than im used to but i wouldnt call it uncomfortable....at least its hasn't slowed down at all!

Im using 20mm headset spacers+ the 20mm conical FSA headset spacer (part of the headset itself) and have turned my stem to point up for now. will continue to decrease this stack height over the summer as i adapt to it. 

Final build weighs in at 7.9kg with Athena(chorus carbon cranks), 1430g custom wheels and stock BMC fork(540g). Not super light but im happy it was under 8kg and ill shave another ~200 with the 3T fork thats on its way.

The ride is simply superb. Waaay smoother than the old OCR1, Feels stiff and handles fast winding descents like a go kart!!

For $830 landed in Sydney this is one sweet riding HOT looking frameset that oozes swiss styling and quality - even though its made in Taiwan...I removed the sticker of course


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice bike, but what's up with the wad of tape on the seatpost, an anti rub measure?

What did you go with for wheel components?


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 5, 2010)

NEO Dan said:


> Nice bike, but what's up with the wad of tape on the seatpost, an anti rub measure?
> 
> What did you go with for wheel components?



hehe...yeah the tape is to stop my saddle bag marring the awesomeness of the seat post. Temporary until i find something more aesthetic. 

Wheels are Kinlin 270 rims/Alchemy hubs/DT Aerolite spokes - made up by Fairwheelbikes.com

Groupo is Athena 11 with Chorus cranks


----------

